# Nazgul Names



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

Can aybody makes me clear if the names of the Ringwraiths are anywhere mentioned? In some books I have read it is written that the only name is mentioned is that of Khamul. 
In a book that I am reading now (Tolkien: The creature & legends of Middle-earth, by Manolis Parousis) says:

"We know very few things for the real identity of the Nazgul. We only know the name of six of them. Their leader was a prince inthe Royal House on Numenor. The second in power was named Khamul and was the lord of some people east of Rhun. Akhorahil was another one of the lords of Numenor. Indur DawnDeath was from the south of Middle-earth and Uvathta was a member of the tribe of the Variags in Khand. Finally we know the name of Adunaphel, whose origin nothing is known. For the other three we do not know anything."

Does anybody knows if these names are mentioned to A Prof. Tolkien's book or letter? I know that they are not in The Hobbit, The Lord of The Rings, The Silmarillion and the Unfinished Tales except the Witch-King and Khamul. The others?


----------



## Adrian Atandil (Sep 23, 2004)

In the Atlas of Middle-earth the Witch King is called Angmar by the author. Whether we can trust the source for the name I have no idea, but I found it interesting nonetheless. I'll go back to lurking now.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 23, 2004)

Khamul is the only mentioned name. The other names are made up. Tolkien never named the othet Nazgul-'Witch-King' was just a title.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 23, 2004)

Those names are completely made up, Astaldo, I'm surprised that the author doesn't note so and hope he doesn't try to pass them off as real names. The only name that's right is that of Khamul, the second in command.

The Witch-King being referred to as 'Angmar' sometimes, is similar to the Vala Irmo being reffered to as 'Lórien', which is the place of his dwelling, just as Angmar was the realm of the Witch-King.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you guys. Until reading that book I knoew that only Khamul wan named and I was really surprised when I saw that names. I will try to communicate to the writer and ask him where did he saw these names.
Anyway thanx again.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 23, 2004)

I expect he got them from some fan-fic or another.


----------



## Triandra (Sep 23, 2004)

It's been a while since I read the books, but the only name I found was Angmar, that had anything to do with the Nazgul. Where did you find the name Khamul?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

I do not remember now where it is written but it is 100 % that Khamul was the name of the second in power Ringwraith


----------



## Valandil (Sep 23, 2004)

It's in 'Unfinished Tales'... what's that story: *'The Hunt for the Ring'??*


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

The next few days the mystery will be solved. I e-mailed the aythor of the writer of the book and I asked his number or his -email adress and as soon as they reply me I will contact him and I'll give you the details.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

I phoned to the author company and they told me that they cannot give me his phone number or e-mail but I gave them my data and they told me that they will give it to the writer. Let's hope that he will contact me.


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> I do not remember now where it is written but it is 100 % that Khamul was the name of the second in power Ringwraith


I think you're right on that!


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

Valandil said:


> It's in 'Unfinished Tales'... what's that story: *'The Hunt for the Ring'??*


That is where it is written. Thank you Valandil


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Sep 25, 2004)

[font=arial,helvetica]*The Encyclopedia of Arda FAQ*
*What were the names of the nine Nazgûl?*
[/font]http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/_images/_spacer.gif
[font=arial,helvetica]One of them, the second in rank after the Lord of the Nazgûl himself, was named Khamûl, and also known as the Black Easterling. This is the only one of the nine Nazgûl explicitly named by Tolkien. 

This may come as a surprise if you've come across one of the many sources that list a set of names of the other eight: Murazor (the Witch-king himself), Dwar, Ji Indur, Akhorahil, Hoarmurath, Adunaphel, Ren and Uvatha. These names are common across the Web, and often have detailed biographies to go with them. They're also consistent with what Tolkien had to say about the origins of the Nazgûl: in the _Akallabêth_ it is stated '...among those whom he ensnared with the Nine Rings three were great lords of Númenórean race', and indeed three of these names are Númenórean in form: Murazor, Akhorahil and Adunaphel. 

None of these eight names, though, have their origins in Tolkien's own work. Instead, they come from a series of role-playing and trading card games produced by Iron Crown Enterprises. The names of Murazor, Dwar and the rest emerged from the unavoidable need for these games to develop and expand Tolkien's universe to meet the needs of the gaming fraternity. The games' popularity accounts for the regular appearance of the names, to the extent that they're now frequently presented as the 'true' names of the remaining eight Nazgûl. 

Some readers have even suggested that these names are so widely accepted that they should be considered the _de facto_ names for the eight otherwise unnamed Ringwraiths. On a personal level, or in the context of the games that spawned the names, this isn't an unreasonable approach: if Tolkien never told us the name of, say, the Witch-king, there seems little obvious harm in imagining that his name was originally _Murazor_ (or anything else, for that matter). Things become a little more problematic where the names are published without explanation: we receive plenty of e-mail from puzzled readers trying to work out which of Tolkien's books the names come from (hence this entry in the FAQ). As for _The Encyclopedia of Arda_, this site is very specifically aimed at exploring Tolkien's own works, so it really isn't appropriate to include names or biographical details that we know did not come from Tolkien himself. Indeed, the same principle applies to characters who appear only in the recent movies, so it's not our intention to provide entries for (say) Hoarmurath, Uvatha or - for that matter - Lurtz from Peter Jackson's movie of _The Fellowship of the Ring_.[/font]


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanx Flame of Udun


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Sep 27, 2004)

Tolkien never named the other Nazgul: but that hasn't stopped the guesswork--see The name of the Witch-King; a proposed answer


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 28, 2004)

Well I contacted with the writer and said that he knows these names were not written by Prof. Tolkien but he took them from the Iron Crown Enterprises as Flame of Udun said. He also told me that the only reason he put them was that these names are accepted by many fans so he thought it would be good to put them.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes, well, regardless of that-they are not Tolkien, they are the work of another person and should not be accepted as so. Educated guesses are fine, but making up names and accepting them as Tolkien is not.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 28, 2004)

I will agree on that.


----------



## Adrian Atandil (Oct 6, 2004)

What bothers me the most about that sight is they have the Witch King listed as El-Murazor, the younger brother of Tar-Atanamir and therefore a prince. It plainly states plenty of times that the Nazgul were *Kings* of Men. If the Witch King was any of the Numenorean Kings I believe he was Tar-Atanamir the Great himself.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 6, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Khamul is the only mentioned name. The other names are made up. Tolkien never named the othet Nazgul-'Witch-King' was just a title.



Wasn't there something about Manny, Moe and Jack... Curly, Moe and...oh, never mind.

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 11, 2004)

There used to be a hilarious thread on this subject where RD and several others opined on it. . .but I don't see it even in the links. It was almost as funny as the Aragorn's Real Name thread. . .right back with links if I can get them.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=6098&highlight=Nazgul

First link.

I can't find the one about Aragorn's name (which we decided was probably Bob though I said he answered to "Hey, Handsome.")


----------



## The Dark Marshal (May 3, 2017)

The names of the Nazgul are: 
The Witch-King
Khamul the Easterling
The Dark Marshal
The Betrayer
The Shadow Lord
The Undying
The Dwimmerlaik
The Tainted
The Knight of Umbar


----------



## Azrubêl (May 5, 2017)

The Dark Marshal said:


> The names of the Nazgul are:
> The Witch-King
> Khamul the Easterling
> The Dark Marshal
> ...



This is not accurate, at all. Is this from a video game or something?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (May 6, 2017)

Azrubêl is right (and a number of others who were here before). This list is complete nonsense.

Only the Easterling Khamûl is mentioned by name, all others’ names are unknown. Even the true name of their leader, the Witch-King of Angmar, is not chronicled.

Moreover, "Dwimmerlaik" is a cry of defiance used by Eowyn during the battle on the Pelennor Fields (just before she defeated the Witch-King) and can impossibly be seen as a name.


----------

